

Referring someone for a job - why does it suck and an idea how to make it work - andrzejkrzywda
http://piotrzaniewicz.com/referring-someone-for-a-job-why-does-it-sucks

======
greenyoda
If you don't even know someone in your social network well enough to know
whether they'd be qualified for a particular job, then you probably shouldn't
be referring them to your employer, since you have no way of assessing how
good they are at what they do. Passing someone's resume along to your employer
is an implicit endorsement of that person, and if they end up being a waste of
the company's time, your own credibility will suffer. Not to mention that when
you later refer a really good person, they may get ignored due your past
history of recommending unqualified candidates, and you'll miss out on
referral bonuses.

~~~
pzaniewicz
Thanks for meaningful insight, but I have to disagree. The concept itself is
to lower the barrier of giving a reference so that employee can easily inform
chosen friends whom may be interested. It is still so much better than not
having resume - employer gets probably good lead. Moreover HR can ask referrer
about that person and see if he have any more valuable informations

